# I'm giving the incubator a try



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I just recieved my pullet and she's laying I got excited and called the breeder she told me some shocking news. My pullet was bred with her show quality breeding cock right before she came to me. She didn't think she would lay for awhile coming to a new home. She told me the eggs are FERTILE and to hatch if I want. So I put the egg in the incubator and will Mark others as they come. She would make beautiful babies. Wish me luck. I'll attach picture of the mommy. Daddy is also a blue. Here she is


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Beautiful little silkie you have there. Good luck and happy hatching!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! You could have knocked me over with a feather when she told me the eggs we're fertile! I have a little Giant forced Air incubator and that's what I'm using. I just pray they hatch! It's pretty cool I never expected this! Kinda a too for one deal or should I say a ten for one deal! It's definitely exciting!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! What a deal! Good for you. Can't wait to see the little ones.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a great surprise!


----------



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha I hope!!


----------



## Craig (Dec 12, 2012)

how many eggs did u incubate?


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

We are trying it too, we have 20 in the incubator. We bought some chicks as well. Ours should begin hatching the first week of April.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yay good luck!


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

My eggs are on day 15, I candled them last night and out of 20 eggs I only had one that was not fertile. Whoop whoop. These have been the longest days of my life. I've never done anything like this before, my husband has though so I am not totally winging it. Ha no pun intended!! 
We have 6 barred rock chicks, and 5 Americauna, and 1 we are not sure of. It was a gift.  I'm so excited to watch our baby chicks come out and hatch and see me. I love country livin!! Hope you all have a wonderful day!
Tiffany


----------

